# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Kursk...

## menace

Hey I'm going to kursk next year in april...can anyone tell me what it's like or any useful info they may have? 
whats the Police situation like? I have been to Russia 3 times and only had the Police bribary attempts, either in ST. Peterburg or on the long distance trains...what can I expect from kursk? 
Neo-Nazi's...I am a black man, and whether it's been luck or what? I have only come across blatant Racism once, while visiting a friend in Ufa...and that was just milk thrown at me and then the teens legging it after a Nazi salute...I think me being seen with a local girl triggered it  
Getting there...is it easy to get there?  
Any Info would be useful....thanks in advance

----------


## Анатолий

> Hey I'm going to kursk next year in april...can anyone tell me what it's like or any useful info they may have? 
> whats the Police situation like? I have been to Russia 3 times and only had the Police bribary attempts, either in ST. Peterburg or on the long distance trains...what can I expect from kursk? 
> Neo-Nazi's...I am a black man, and whether it's been luck or what? I have only come across blatant Racism once, while visiting a friend in Ufa...and that was just milk thrown at me and then the teens legging it after a Nazi salute...I think me being seen with a local girl triggered it  
> Getting there...is it easy to get there?  
> Any Info would be useful....thanks in advance

 I wish you all the best in your trip to Курск. I lived many years in Belgorod (Белгород) (the city of the first fireworks (WW2)), not far away from Kursk. Belgorod is further south, closer to Ukrainian border. They are both quiet and pretty places.  
Maps: http://www.kursk.ru/map/ 
Photo gallery: http://www.work.kursk.ru/photo/

----------

